# Proof of work experience



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

How do you give immigration what they need to prove work experience if you don't actually want your current employer to know you are planning to emigrate?

Normally I'd get letters from my current employer confirming my experience but I don't want them to know I want to move. As visas take up to 18 months to process that is too long to spend worrying about getting fired if my boss realises I want to move to oz at the first chance!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
Normally in such cases you would need to have detailed letters of reference signed by your manager or your colleagues who is preferably at a higher position than you. the letter should clearly indicate your place of work, country city whether you worked full time or part time.,the hours of work per week indicating you are a full time employee. Also the letter should contain in details your roles and responsibilities which should match the Skill you are applying for. You may need to give a statutory declaration indicating why you are not able to furnish the details of your current / previous employers on a company letter head signed by your manager.
you may search various reference letters formats and statutory declaration formats available on the threads here.
You may begin your search around here...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9217-statutory-declaration-format-merged.html

Sukesh


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Also pay slips, employment contracts, tax documents all prove you have been employed.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

I have employment letters, appointment letters and salary statements mentioning yearly salary of each company. Are these sufficient for proving my work experience? 

Urgent Please suggest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

You will need references from the company as well.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

_shel said:


> You will need references from the company as well.


Hi _shel

Thanks for your reply. 

If I am not wrong as far as I know employment letter is the reference letter which mentioning details about my duration of employment, part time or full time, yearly salary last but not the least my roles and responsibilities signed by my manager or hr manager. 

If I am wrong could you please tell me about reference letter? So that I would be able to get those also from my employer.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Forhad,
You would need two types of Statutory declarations made.
1. Indicating why you are not able to procure reference letters on company letter head and signed by your manager/HR. you need to give reason like i fear losing my job, or previous company not willing to give roles and responsibilities on letter head due to company policies.
2. you need to get a reference letter on a stamp paper signed by your manager or supervisor indicating your stay in the organization roles and responsibilities ,country and working hours amongst others.
this would suffice the requirements for the ACS and DIAC.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

sukesh123 said:


> Hi Forhad,
> You would need two types of Statutory declarations made.
> 1. Indicating why you are not able to procure reference letters on company letter head and signed by your manager/HR. you need to give reason like i fear losing my job, or previous company not willing to give roles and responsibilities on letter head due to company policies.
> 2. you need to get a reference letter on a stamp paper signed by your manager or supervisor indicating your stay in the organization roles and responsibilities ,country and working hours amongst others.
> this would suffice the requirements for the ACS and DIAC.


Hi Sukesh,

Thanks for your help. Could you please verify my following concerns?

1. I have Employment Letter / Reference Letter printed on company pad (Logo + Address + Signed by Manager/HR) mentioning details roles and responsibilities, yearly salary, duration of employment and working hours as part time or full time.

2. Appointment Letter / Temporary Appointment Letter - Printed in company pad

3. Salary Statement mentioning yearly salary - Printed in Company pad.

I have uploaded only reference letter but I have other documents in my hand. If CO request me than I will upload these also. 

So are these sufficient to proof my work experience?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

forhad said:


> Hi Sukesh,
> 
> Thanks for your help. Could you please verify my following concerns?
> 
> ...


Hi Forhad,
As a individual they seem fine to me and enough to prove your experience. But as a CO of DIAC i cannot be sure to comment .
I am also a newbie around here and learnt a few things from reading people's experience out here.
TO be extra sure of your case it would be good if you could also upload everything related to your employment including salary slips, any awards certificates recieved from the company, TAX slips. in other words the more the better.
People have uploaded everything they have got and never been asked by the CO again so if you have everything in hand i suggest better upload everything. Why wait for CO to ask for them and further delay your grant process.

P.S its my opinion and you may take suggestions from other senior members if you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes it looks like employment letter & reference are the same. So long as it is from HR or a manager and includes all the information asked for. You will need one from each company you are claiming experience from for DIAC. If only one company you are OK.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

sukesh123 said:


> Hi Forhad,
> As a individual they seem fine to me and enough to prove your experience. But as a CO of DIAC i cannot be sure to comment .
> I am also a newbie around here and learnt a few things from reading people's experience out here.
> TO be extra sure of your case it would be good if you could also upload everything related to your employment including salary slips, any awards certificates recieved from the company, TAX slips. in other words the more the better.
> ...


Thank you very much Sukesh,

Good idea. I will upload everything that I have. Just wanted to know one thing. Do I need to upload scanned certified copy of Appointment Letter/Salary statement or the original copy would work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes it looks like employment letter & reference are the same. So long as it is from HR or a manager and includes all the information asked for. You will need one from each company you are claiming experience from for DIAC. If only one company you are OK.


Thanks a lot _shel,

I have the documents from 5 different companies. 

I need another suggestion, do I need to upload certified copy of Appointment Letter/Salary statement? Or it would work if I upload scanned copy of original one.

Thank you again for your feedback.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

You do not need to certify them if they are in colour. But keep the original in case asked for, rare but they can ask.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
I have a weird problem getting employment letter, Hr wants to mention to whom the letter is addressed instead of using to whom it may concern template, this is what i found after checking the immi.gov website

Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre
GPO Box 1638
Adelaide SA 5001

can i address the letter to the above mentioned address? is that correct and acceptable? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

If they are giving it to you to upload and not mailing direct themselves that is fine use that.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, yeah I will upload it.


----------



## twid (Sep 12, 2013)

I was reading documnetation checklist for subclass 189, It says for proof of work experience awe need to show pay slips of current emplyment, So do we need to show pay slips previous experience as well?
*Note: I dont have pay slips for that.*


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

twid said:


> I was reading documnetation checklist for subclass 189, It says for proof of work experience awe need to show pay slips of current emplyment, So do we need to show pay slips previous experience as well?
> *Note: I dont have pay slips for that.*


Hi,

Yes u need to show the payslips of previous employment as well (only if u are claiming points for it). If u dont have the pay slips then need not worry......show ur bank account statement which shows ur salary credit or income tax return.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## twid (Sep 12, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes u need to show the payslips of previous employment as well (only if u are claiming points for it). If u dont have the pay slips then need not worry......show ur bank account statement which shows ur salary credit or income tax return.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick replay. So I cant claim my point even I have experience latter from my previous employer


----------

